# current progress



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a couple of pics to show how im progressing since i started a dbol cycle nearly 4 wks ago. Im trying to boost my fat/water levels as im still leaner than id like to be, its hard with working a physical long houred job and the amount of cycling i put in per day, but im losing the abs little by little each week, thank god!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking alot better mate keep up the good work.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

heres A pic from my 1st comp a good 6yr ago aged 17, 2nd place


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

looking good bro!

Matt


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one, mate :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good bro...


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

looking good, can see a change in your waist, as well as your shoulders and your arms..Any reason why u took the first pic with a phone cam and second with a digi cam?


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> looking good, can see a change in your waist, as well as your shoulders and your arms..Any reason why u took the first pic with a phone cam and second with a digi cam?


the phone software clashes with other programs on my comp so ive took it off, just use the digi cam i bought back in february to uplaod pics now


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Heres some more pics of my current progress (up to May), ive been eating very strict, the same foods day in day out and throw in the odd choccy bar here and there when its getting me down. Ive also adjusted my training routine so its short and intense. The main bodypart that lets me down is my back, but i feel its come on leaps and bounds lately compared to my last stint at the gym, maybe its just muscle maturity. Still not happy with it tho!!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Damn well done, huge difference in that first pic mate..How long left on cycle or are u finished with it?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Good taper


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

damn, major difference from the first pic! and all that from a d-bol cycle? what you on 100mg a day!???!? (im askin for my money back!!)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big diffrence for sure.

You had to stop because of the butt cheek infection?


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Big diffrence for sure.
> 
> You had to stop because of the butt cheek infection?


only injectables, keeping up the dbol at the min tho 25-35mg ED


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, that is cool.

But how long on the D-Bol?

How is the infection right now?

Did it get better with some antibiotics?

After the course of antibiotics you SHOULD add some pro-biotics like lactobacillus acidophilus.

This will help with your intestinal flora and calm your stomach and also boost your immune system.

Antibiotics kill this frendly bacteria.

Also, (not to preach) you might want to add fish oils and apple pectin to help the ol cardiovascular system. I notice faster recovery using this too.

You probably already know this and in this case sorry for reminding you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

All the pics look awsome. You bastard............


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Oh, that is cool.
> 
> But how long on the D-Bol?
> 
> ...


I started Dbol for this cycle 4th May, so 2 n half weeks ran a very brief course of sust (i'll say no more!!!) i have noticed with using the high dose of antibiotics (Co-Amoxiclav 635mg x 4 ED) it has cracked all my lips and made my skin a little dry, also i feel a little short of breath but nothing to worry about, just like when u have a mild cold. I am currently using fish oil i didnt know about apple pectin. Im deffo gonna get some of that lactobacillus acidophilus stuff.............U sure thats not a dinasaur by the way?!!    lol jk


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> lactobacillus acidophilus stuff.............U sure thats not a dinasaur by the way?!!    lol jk


Do you mean a Duckbill Platypus...........lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are too funny winger........


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

Heres a recent pic of my gains lately, just finished an 8 week cycle of numerous test compunds and plently of nolva, im weighin a tad under 15st at the min.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW bro, you are looking huge.

Man, you Brits love your Tat's.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

looking good mate, well done


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking big and solid mate !! 

Nice spread !!!

Constructive critism - could bring the traps up a bit but cracking physique mate.


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

lookin dam good m8


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i like your shape man...your still a nob but i like your shape


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Have to agree. The shape is great!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, those are some big muscular legs. Nice build and good job!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

YOuve come a long way man, got a good build!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good work my man, looking pretty impresive.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Harry said:


> Good work my man, looking pretty impresive.


Yea he does!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude.. really good


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Looking good dude.. really good


Yea he does look good, hey big got any pics?


----------

